# Smoking cheese for the first time.......



## kovaku (Feb 4, 2016)

I had bought 2 lbs of Cheddar that I planned on smoking in my new MES 40 2.5 and I was just waiting for the right day.  I woke up this morning and it was a frosty 35 F here in Louisiana so it seemed like a good day to do it.  Got the cheddar out and sliced up and placed in the MES.  Filled the water pan with ice cubes and dropped the maverick probe in through the exhaust to monitor chamber temp. 

6 1/3 pound pieces for this fist cheese smoke. 













IMG_0828.JPG



__ kovaku
__ Feb 4, 2016






Got the AMNPS fired up with pecan pellets for this smoke. 













IMG_0829.JPG



__ kovaku
__ Feb 4, 2016






I removed the chip loader for maximum airflow for the AMNPS and as you can see she is smoking away. 













IMG_0830.JPG



__ kovaku
__ Feb 4, 2016






Stay tuned for the finished result.  I plan on smoking 2 hours and then stopping for this first batch. I can adjust next time for taste.


----------



## mfreel (Feb 4, 2016)

Since you're using the AMNPS, and it's fairly cool, I don't think you'll need any ice.  But, it won't hurt anything either.  Looks like your vents are open.  Good.  2 hours is really conservative.  Consider going 3.  What wood are you using?


----------



## mfreel (Feb 4, 2016)

Oops.  Pecan. Great wood for cheese!


----------



## ndkoze (Feb 4, 2016)

I would also recommend either covering your ice pan (if ice is needed) with foil or some type of cover to prevent the melting ice moisture from filling the smoker and causing condensation on your cheese.

I use frozen 2-Liter soda bottles.


----------



## kovaku (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks guys for the replies.  At the moment I'm 45 minutes in and the chamber is 70F.  I will be using the bottles for sure next time.  I will also see how the cheese looks at 2 hours if I don't see much color I will go 3.


----------



## tropics (Feb 4, 2016)

Kovaku said:


> Thanks guys for the replies.  At the moment I'm 45 minutes in and the chamber is 70F.  I will be using the bottles for sure next time.  I will also see how the cheese looks at 2 hours if I don't see much color I will go 3.


I usually do 3 to 4 hrs, be careful with that smoker Do Not Let the Sun light hit the window

I'll be watching

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 4, 2016)

Looks great so far!

Al


----------



## kovaku (Feb 4, 2016)

I ended up smoking the cheese for 3 hours.  I packaged is up and plan on tasting it in about a month.  I work offshore on a 28 days on 28 days off schedule so waiting want be an issue because I want be home.  I can smell the smoke on the cheese and I'm looking forward to tasting this.  The smoker never got over 72F so today was a good day and the AMNPS performed flawless. You can't see much color on the plate but you can see it a bit better in the bags. 

Straight our of the smoker













IMG_0831.JPG



__ kovaku
__ Feb 4, 2016






All packaged up ready to rest in the fridge for a month. 













IMG_0833.JPG



__ kovaku
__ Feb 4, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 4, 2016)

It looks real good from here!

Nice job!

Al


----------



## ak1 (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm liking it. Nice job.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 4, 2016)

I agree with the guys, your cheese looks good. Smoking to the desired color is a good idea IMHO. Before doing so though, smoke to your desired taste then note the color, you can then repeat regardless of climate conditions which can affect your smoke.

T


----------



## mfreel (Feb 4, 2016)

Looks good.  Plan to do some more when you get home!  Funny how it runs out so fast!


----------



## whistech (Feb 4, 2016)

Kovaku, cheese looks delicious!      That is something I want to do.


----------



## docholiday (Mar 25, 2016)

Why do you wait a month before eating it? Are you aging it more or does it take that long to let the smoke fully penetrate it?  (Sorry, I'm new to all this)


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 25, 2016)

DocHoliday said:


> Why do you wait a month before eating it? Are you aging it more or does it take that long to let the smoke fully penetrate it?  (Sorry, I'm new to all this)


Here is a very good thread on smoking cheese.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/mr-ts-smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view

Al


----------



## docholiday (Mar 25, 2016)

Cool thanks Al!


----------



## redheelerdog (Apr 1, 2016)

Nice looking cheese. Have you tried it yet? How was it?

Be safe out there on those rigs my friend.













I would Eat That In 2 Seconds.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Jan 28, 2016


----------

